# [HOW-TO][VIDEO] draw9patch



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

You can ignore the second video on signing if you want. Now you can just use Xeudoxus's tool. I feel like the first video give a good explanation though.










[HOW-TO][VIDEO] draw9patch

Postby Webst3r » Sat Sep 11, 2010 5:09 pm

If you have any questions or comments let me know.

Description:
Most of the tutorials I've found on draw9patch are hard to understand. And I have yet to find any videos on the tools. So I hope this helps people understand what to do. Also, I expect you to be a little ADB an know your way around the SDK. If you a beginner and are starting to venture into themeing, I suggest you start of messing with standard .pngs, and learning the ropes a bit.

Again. I'm no pro, so if any info is wrong please let me know. Thanks for watching, and happy themeing.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

This was good for me. Made it easy, i might suggest this tool setup for signing all I have to do is do ls click the zip and its done.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=473580&highlight=signing


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Namyar said:


> This was good for me. Made it easy, i might suggest this tool setup for signing all I have to do is do ls click the zip and its done.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=473580&highlight=signing


Yeah, I made this tutorial a while ago, they're a easier methods for signing now.


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

That is an awesome useful tool for those that begin to theme


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

babydollcg_26 said:


> That is an awesome useful tool for those that begin to theme


Thanks bro.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright I did this and I am using eclipse when I did the signing part to try it out as the other way I am using I have a feeling is not working. I did not get the folder option to say where to put it.

Edit - Getting and IDE error file does not exist anything


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Namyar said:


> Alright I did this and I am using eclipse when I did the signing part to try it out as the other way I am using I have a feeling is not working. I did not get the folder option to say where to put it.
> 
> Edit - Getting and IDE error file does not exist anything


xUltimate .9 patcher. I'll update the video soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

This actually made sense for me. I never understood .9 's .. and everyone online always told me they were a pain...


----------

